# Whine.



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

I have my endo appointment at 2:00.

For what might be my Hashi's diagnosis.

Labs:
TSH: 1.060, Range: .358-3.8
Thyroxine, Free: .92, Range: .76-1.46
Free T3: 2.85, Range: 2.18-3.98
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab: 4.9, Range: 0.0 to 9.0
Thyroglobulin: 7.0, Range: 0.0-55.0
Anti-Thyroglobulin: 92, Range: <62

RAIU:
Radiologist suspects Hashi's - is recommending further bloodwork and a FNA. I sucked up the iodine like I was Hyper.

Ultrasound:
Increased vasculatization and enlargement. Uck. Goiter. How medieval is that word?

Anyway... I need to whine a bit to get it out here and not break down in the office. I have been eating sooooo healthy over the past few months - even more so than usual. And what is happening? The scale is going up by over a pound a week! I am NOT over eating! I eat between 1500 and 1800 calories a day and I'm am always on the go. I see many massage therapy clients a week and bust my butt. That burns 200 calories an hour alone! Not to mention chasing after three kids and walking two very active dogs. Veggies, fruit, lean protein. I eat clean, whole foods and cook nearly everything myself. I haven't eaten junk take-out in MONTHS! This weight gain is NUTS!

The foot pain is crazy nuts. I feel like an 80 year old woman, not a 38 year old health-nut. The morning is bad, but by the end of the day, I'm nearly immobile.

And that's just the bit that's bothering me this week. The rest of the list - I can't even think about right now.

Enough.

I swear to the powers that be, that if this doc says there is nothing he can do for me, I will start sobbing on the floor in the exam room. :sad0049:

How assertive do I need to be to get my point across without looking hysterical and loony? I'm just beside myself.

What would be possible treatments? What can I expect?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

The best advice I can give you is to not give up. No matter what this or any doctor says, don't give up.

It does depend on the doctor if they are willing to do a trial of thyroid meds or not. And unfortunately most doctors look at TSH as the "end all be all" of determining if someone needs replacement, regardless of what their other numbers are doing. And most doctors will see a number "in range" and think a person should be fine. Or that their symptoms are from something other than thyroid. Be prepared to calmly explain your position, point out your below mid range Free's and the higher antibodies. Point out the enlarged thyroid and if you have any discomfort from that. If he blows you off, you know he's not the right doc for you.

Good luck and know you're not alone in this.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi and welcome.

You have come to the right place, many of us have been in far worse shape than you are are doing tons better now. Remember that emotional ups and downs are a part of thyroid disease. If you feel like you are on an emotional roller coaster, it will get better with treatment. As far as the weight gain, I think that will get better with treatment as well. Don't be too hard on yourself right now. You sound like you lead a very active healthy lifestyle, and that will benefit your recovery in the end.

I would want to have a TSI antibody test if my RAIU showed hyper. I would also want to have TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 re-tested to see fi your levels are going up and down. I don't know what the endo will tell you, but I would go ahead with the FNA to check for cancer, especially with a Anti-thyroglobulin antibodies and a goitre.

Did you have any nodules?

You may end up having a very good doc. I would go in expecting the best, but if you feel blown off, don't be afraid to go elsewhere. When I canned my endo, I made sure I got every test he ordered first, and then I had lab reports in hand when I saw the new doc.

Good luck, and remember to breathe!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> I have my endo appointment at 2:00.
> 
> For what might be my Hashi's diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds to me like you are hyperthryoid. Good luck!! I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers; sending good karma and white light your way also!

My feet used to hurt soooooooooooooooooooooooo bad; like they were broken and like you, hubby and I were on our feet all day (restaurant business.) I used to just sit down and cry when we got home each night. Nothing stopped the pain in my feet; soaking them, massage..................aspirin.................NOTHING!!! I will never forget!

Sending you soothing and caring hugs,









First we need a diagnosis; then I will be glad to comment on treatment and expectations.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I was hypo (Hashi) and had the foot pain. It was actually knees, ankles and feet with the feet being the worst. I was decent in the morning and got worse all day until I was hobbling around by the end of the day. Worst on my most active days.

It is completely gone now that I have my medications right.

Hope your appointment went well


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Awful appointment.

I definately have a Hashi's diagnosis.

But he says it's not my thyroid that is causing my symptoms. And he told me to take a vacation. I'm not stressed. I'm sick. I KNOW something is wrong.

I need to pull myself together. I'm a mess.

He treats based on TSH alone.

I made an appointment with my PCP tomorrow afternoon.

I'll repost in the Hashi's Forum.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Is he at least sending you for the FNA? Any further bloodwork? Sounds like you may just need to keep moving and find someone else to work with.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm just gonna share what my nutritionist/health coach told me about losing weight. i'm 5'4" and i'm maybe 150. to lose 1 pound a week i can only eat 1200 calories a day...i'm hypo by the way. she also said to lose i also when working out have to keep my hr between 155 and 165.....it's hard to eat 1200 calories a day believe me


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in the same boat you are~hashi's, nodules, all FINE levels, so doc won't do anything! He says it's gotta be something else. So he sent me to the rheumy doc who says he has no idea~WHAT? if YOU have no idea how can i? so frustrating.
:hugs:
Just keep pluggin'~and don't give up on yourself~you are worth it!


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

nyer_at_hrt said:


> i'm just gonna share what my nutritionist/health coach told me about losing weight. i'm 5'4" and i'm maybe 150. to lose 1 pound a week i can only eat 1200 calories a day...i'm hypo by the way. she also said to lose i also when working out have to keep my hr between 155 and 165.....it's hard to eat 1200 calories a day believe me


IMO~if you only eat 1200 calories a day and exercise hard you are starving yourself~that's just my thoughts.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> IMO~if you only eat 1200 calories a day and exercise hard you are starving yourself~that's just my thoughts.


Absolutely. The body shuts down and hangs on to the fat because it thinks it is going to starve. You are soooooooooooooooo right.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Absolutely. The body shuts down and hangs on to the fat because it thinks it is going to starve. You are soooooooooooooooo right.


Yes. Exactly right.

And then the bigger issue becomes that you are further compromising and already compromised immune system. You have to eat to be able to remain healthy.

I turn into a low-blood sugar hell cat if I don't eat at least 1500 calories and more on the days I am working. (I'm a Licensed Massage Therapist working in a busy spa.)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Yes. Exactly right.
> 
> And then the bigger issue becomes that you are further compromising and already compromised immune system. You have to eat to be able to remain healthy.
> 
> I turn into a low-blood sugar hell cat if I don't eat at least 1500 calories and more on the days I am working. (I'm a Licensed Massage Therapist working in a busy spa.)


Mini meals w/good healthy choices. Everytime you eat, that too triggers the metabolism. You know this, of course. You are in the health industry.

Most women, if active can consume 2000 calories a day doing this "if" her food choices for mini meals are good ones and lose weight.


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

i'm not saying i agree with her i'm just saying what the nutritionist told me. and i disagree a healthy active woman should not eat 2000 calories. but i'm allowed to disagree . i burn 500 calories at the gym during a workout. i wear a heart rate monitor and keep my heart rate above 155 during that workout. and while i generally try to stay around the 1200 if i can i am definately not starving and my doctor happened to approve this. and yes i know doctors aren't always right but they won't let me starve and i'm definately not fat or out of shape at all. i need to tone up and stop drinking beer


----------



## Chromatic (Mar 31, 2011)

I have alot to learn here. For me and my dear mother who is Hypo, but is always tired and treated by the same PCP I am using.. I think eventually I may get out of my hell, and hopefully I can help her with her lab results and get her into a better level of 'energy'. Example of her day (she does work part time) -- She gets up early, as she always has -- on purpose -- about 4:30-5:00am,.. drinks coffee, goes to work if she works that day, if not.. she will be back in bed between 8am-11am, and sleep a good 2-4 hours. Then be up sometime in the 1-3pm range. Then back in bed at 7-8pm. I don't think she realizes how much better she could feel. But since her levels are in 'range' everything is right. I have had a hunch for a while that 'tweaking' her levels to a more optimal range could make a big difference but like you guys are saying, especially the OP, just how do you argue and/or approach your doctor with your OWN recommendation or guidance on how to treat yourself.

With this day of information, doctors should really start 'partnering' with their patients (if the patient wants to be involved) on decision making. It isn't like it used to be where the majority of the population really had no way short of medical school to learn about medicine. If you so choose you can learn all your heart desires, and often know more about certain subjects than the doctors themselves (especially GP's/PCP's).

At any rate I see your levels are in reference range -- and I am new and don't know your story, but I can imagine you have substantial symptoms and I am just here to say I feel your pain, and worry.

I am in the same boat with somewhat losing faith in the whole medical/doctor system. Why doesn't the few I've been to know what is wrong, why don't they really seem to want to get to the bottom of it? How come a handful of tests makes a diagnosis of depression automatic? Seems lazy at 'best' to me.

I am and have been at the end of my rope with my laundry list of symptoms and to compound problems trying to figure out a doctor to figure YOU out is so hard when you brain isn't working properly. Which is my case, and may be yours, with the brain fog -- it is really hard to get things straight in your head and present them to the doctor(s).

Then there is the worry you may come across as a nutjob and they won't even begin to take you seriously.

I am beginning to learn that a good doctor, one who is going to really help you anyways, is not going to take that judgement regardless of what you do. If they've seen it before, they understand the person who comes in and trys to get out and explain their 'situation' in the 5-10 minutes that doctors have in a scrambled half scared and unsure way.

With that in mind -- I recommend you make a list. First make one as long as you want. Just free write on all your symptoms, problems, what you think is going on, what you have learned and think needs to be done.

Then read it. Revise it down to some key points, omitting some redundant parts and not so significant parts. Keep that process going until you have a decent simple yet comprehensive list/discussion (key points) that you intend to ask, and point out etc. You have all the time in the world to make this, (well lots of hours or days anyways  ). You can write it down, or print it .. whatever is easiest for you.

Then you can put it in your purse, pocket, etc and have it if you need it.

You can just hand it to the doctor when he/she walks in to see you -- Or keep it as a 'note guide' to glance at just to make sure you don't forget anything, etc. If they ask, tell them the truth that you have so much to say you don't want to forget anything important because this is really effecting your quality of life and you would like to get the best start to treatment and diagnosis as possible.

I think this shows dedication and seriousness in a good way to any doctor who see's one doing something like this.

Lastly,.. you just have to try and relax,. break the ice at first somehow if it is a new doctor -- with some humor or just honesty. I'm not so good at humor so I would probably just tell the doctor, hey look I'm nervous about how best to explain this without you jumping to conclusions so please bear with me.. etc.

Again, I'm learning through trial and error that the good doctors don't even have to let you finish they start asking YOU the right questions because they are genuinely interested in helping you. I've found the best I've found to date are just passionate about what they do, and are intensely curious and want to solve the problem. Some are more empathetic than others but you get one who must "figure you out".. you have a winner.

Wish you all the luck and fortune in the world,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chromatic said:


> I have alot to learn here. For me and my dear mother who is Hypo, but is always tired and treated by the same PCP I am using.. I think eventually I may get out of my hell, and hopefully I can help her with her lab results and get her into a better level of 'energy'. Example of her day (she does work part time) -- She gets up early, as she always has -- on purpose -- about 4:30-5:00am,.. drinks coffee, goes to work if she works that day, if not.. she will be back in bed between 8am-11am, and sleep a good 2-4 hours. Then be up sometime in the 1-3pm range. Then back in bed at 7-8pm. I don't think she realizes how much better she could feel. But since her levels are in 'range' everything is right. I have had a hunch for a while that 'tweaking' her levels to a more optimal range could make a big difference but like you guys are saying, especially the OP, just how do you argue and/or approach your doctor with your OWN recommendation or guidance on how to treat yourself.
> 
> With this day of information, doctors should really start 'partnering' with their patients (if the patient wants to be involved) on decision making. It isn't like it used to be where the majority of the population really had no way short of medical school to learn about medicine. If you so choose you can learn all your heart desires, and often know more about certain subjects than the doctors themselves (especially GP's/PCP's).
> 
> ...


What a lovely and supportive post! Welcome to the forum and I hope we can pass it forward to you as well.










PS: How old is your mom?


----------

